# Nancy's Happy Place



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I painted this last night and really all I was doing was trying to get paint on the canvas, darks and lights. Nancy was working on her own painting beside me and suggested that I leave it as is. Hey, if she likes it, I like it.:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That is wonderful Dick!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Susan. I'm having so much fun!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I'm having so much fun!


That is what counts the most! :smile:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I really like it. Cool abstract :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey maybe you found your style! That looks quite impressive, not a hint that it was painted by a beginner.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Liz said:


> Hey maybe you found your style! That looks quite impressive, not a hint that it was painted by a beginner.


I think that he has been sandbagging us. He's really an experienced artist. :surprise:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Ha, ha, I think you're right.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG, I can't believe the number of FB posts I got similar to yours on this painting. I have had a few that didn't get it but the overwhelming majority loved it. Hmmm. I'll have to try some more like this. 

Even Just liked it. Now that's saying something.:biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

great piece. lovely textures


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you abt2k15


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Dick this is a fantastic painting! It is Impressionism! I love the looseness. It shows that you are comfortable with the brush. Definitely not a beginners look.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry. I was practicing blocking in shapes and shades and next thing you know, I made this! This was totally unintentional but I think I'm going to try to do more like it.


----------

